# How serious is this damage?



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

Hope I'm not overreacting lol but last week, I took my board over some rocks at Hunter Mt. They were just in the middle of the groomed run no idea why. Guess I did a bad job avoiding them  My question is how serious is this damage? and should I put up a new layer of wax?

Thanks guys!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you serious? That isn't damage at all. Just a little p-tex scraped off. If you even bother waxing your board throw a coat of wax on it and you won't even notice it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

dasob85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope I'm not overreacting lol but last week, I took my board over some rocks at Hunter Mt. They were just in the middle of the groomed run no idea why. Guess I did a bad job avoiding them  My question is how serious is this damage? and should I put up a new layer of wax?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Scrape off the hanging parts, put a coat of wax on it and they'll disappear. When the wax gets dry they'll appear again. Then apply other coat, etc.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

hahhahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahaha

Every season. 

The bottom line is the board is fucked, send it to me and I'll toss it in the trash for you.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Throw it away. Its no good anymore.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

NEW BOARD time!! bummer dude!


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Happened to me at Windham for the Dashing through the snow weekend. I wanted to ride with my new proto for the first time and got a bunch of ptex scraps from the bad conditions. Definitely should have taken my rock board but damage like this isn't too bad, like jdang said just throw some wax on it and most of it will disappear. You can always add a bit of ptex to the deeper ones if you crazy like me.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

La Nina is laughing at all you people with nice new boards that can't wait for a decent dump to ride 'em. She's waiting til they're all scraped up and fucked then she'll dump her brains out for the rest of us.

Thanks for the sacrifice!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish La Nina would give up the goods already. I'm 15 days out from my first trip of the season. If we don't get some of that white, puffy stuff...I'm going to be ultra-disappointed.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I want to see some edges ripped out!I think we should have a strictly core shots and repair post. Lets see some carnage! I wish I could find some different colors for my white base!


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha, thanks for the advice. I'll be getting a new board in the mail soon


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowboards are like motorcycle boots, we can look at them and tell if you spend more time riding or standing next to it trying to look cool.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Snowboards are like motorcycle boots, we can look at them and tell if you spend more time riding or standing next to it trying to look cool.


I knew I should have taken sandpaper to my motorcycle boots... DAMN IT!!


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Snowboards are like motorcycle boots, we can look at them and tell if you spend more time riding or standing next to it trying to look cool.


actually the front of my boots are peeling off lol! I may take some duct tape to them


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've done worse damage scraping the wax of my board with a metal scraper.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

it's a snowboard. make it look like you actually use it.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

schmitty34 said:


> I'm pretty sure I've done worse damage scraping the wax of my board with a metal scraper.


haha true!


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Your board is F'd. I'll take it off your hands for free :laugh: . Nah man, your board is fine. Throw a fresh coat of wax on there, scrap it, and you'll be golden.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

ttchad said:


> I want to see some edges ripped out!I think we should have a strictly core shots and repair post. Lets see some carnage! I wish I could find some different colors for my white base!


Sounds like a cool idea...i can fill a few pages. The board i ride now has a cracked edge and a gaping hole filled with epoxy and ptex on the base. Still rides like a champ though(so much for those extra durable sidewalls)


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

But seriously, definitely call never Summer and have them replace the board immediately


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh man.....

Dude, it's going to look a lot worse at the end of the season my friend. Beat the piss out of it.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

it's fucked! anyone with that kind of damage should sell them on the forum. thank you


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks guys! with the way the weather is going so far, it seems there will be alot more rocks in my future


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

i was there the same day and hit those same rocks off to the right. i got about the same damage too. i just waxed it but its still there. im gonna try ptex for the first time next week. I'm just being anal though, i don't think I'm gonna feel a difference


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Let me know how the ptex-ing goes for you! I may consider doing that as well since I waxed it yesterday too and can still see some little scratches. :dunno: grr stupid rocks. they were strewn across the middle of the run on belt parkway like caltrops or something. Probably ran over them more than once lol


----------



## resutoran (Mar 21, 2011)

did you take those photos with a potato?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

resutoran said:


> did you take those photos with a potato?


Oh how original of a comment, not like we saw the same comment on youtube 100,000 times. Continue enlightening us with your infinite wisdom of camera technology.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Not a potato a calculator.


----------

